# New member looking for 3.2 DSG



## jaynemc (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Just saying 'Hi' from sunny Holmfirth in West Yorkshire.

I am currently on the hunt for a 3.2 DSG - my other half has a dodgy left knee and I really really really really like the Mk 1 so the 3.2 DSG is a bit of a compromise for us. Its not a car we need it will just be a 3rd / fun car but what fun it will be!

We recently sold our Z4 2.5 straight 6 - it was manual so a problem for my hubby but that engine sounded fantastic! Really want to hear something similar again espec with me behind the wheel! 

Bye 4 now ..... Jayne


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jayne and welcome to the TT Forum 

I know sunny Holmfirth well; been there many ties but not recently.

For dodgy knee, your hubby needs to train his quadriceps (front of thigh) and calf muscles as those muscles support the knee joint.

I hope you'll find your TT soon 

Dani


----------



## jaynemc (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Dani,

Many thanks for your reply. Nice to hear you know Holmfirth - do you have family around here? Its a great place I love it especially the countryside around here - do lots of walking with the dog. And of course there are some fantastic driving roads up on the tops above Holmfirth - just right for a wannabe TT owner! Do you know Holmfirth even has its own vineyard? We are bang on trend around here you know! 

I'm guessing from what you say about dodgy knees you must be in the medical profession? My hubby used to run marathons in ridiculously quick times when he was younger so I think a lot of it is wear + tear + old running injuries. He's been for physio just today and he's regularly doing the exercises they have given him. He's come back from physio with some black strap thing around his knee - supposed to be removed in around 3-4 days.

Recently we've switched our 2 daily drivers in the household from manual to auto as using a clutch just aggravates the knee ache. So that's why we are looking for an auto and as I really like the Mk 1 then it has to be the 3.2 DSG.

Looking at your signature what is your involvement with the Forum and TT's generally?

Bye for now ...... Jayne


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jaynemc said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. Nice to hear you know Holmfirth - do you have family around here? Its a great place I love it especially the countryside around here - do lots of walking with the dog. And of course there are some fantastic driving roads up on the tops above Holmfirth - just right for a wannabe TT owner! Do you know Holmfirth even has its own vineyard? We are bang on trend around here you know!
> 
> ...


Hi Jayne,

my ex in-laws (and my ex) live just down the road from Holmfirth and we used to potter round there quite regularly. I still know the excellent driving roads around there pretty well and I'm looking forward to the time when you'll organise some cruises there :wink: 
I'm not surprised about the vineyard ----> last of the summer wine and all that 8)

My sig strip means that I am (like you are) a member of the TTF. If you like a fancy TTF sig strip like that just let me know 

With regards to knee injuries, I've helped many of my clients to recover from ankle, knee, hip, lower back, upper back, shoulder, neck and elbow problems using the relevant very prescriptive exercises tailored to my client's needs

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/

The knee support your hubby is wearing has no doubt an opening for the patella and is for stabilising the knee joint while he's out and about. A good thing would be laser treatment by the physio as laser (soft laser) increases the blood flow into the ligaments, which have very little blood supply on their own. Increased blood flow into the ligaments speeds up the healing process.
Ultimately though, once the treatment by the physio comes to an end, your other half really ought to train the muscles around the knee joint else the next problem is just waiting around the corner.

Please let me know if I can help in any way; believe it or not - it's even possible over the phone and on here as well. But then again, there's always Holmfirth 

Speak soon,

Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jaynemc said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Looking at your signature what is your involvement with the Forum and TT's generally?
> 
> Bye for now ...... Jayne


That's a long, a very long story and goes back to the time my mum worked for Horch in Berlin (Horch being one of the four companies that formed Audi and it is also the German word for Audi(o) = listen)

In short, I drive Audis since 1975, own my TT since September 2000 and I'm a TT Forum member since end of 2000. I better stop here else I won't stop until tomorrow :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaynemc (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Dani,

Many thanks for your replies - I see now you really are a proper true TT nut! 

When we get the TT it will be the 1st Audi for both of us - I've had lots of cars + even vans + a few motorbikes over the years but no Audi yet.

It's a small world as they say you being so familiar with Holmfirth and its fab environs - I'm already thinking of various great routes on the roads up on the tops where there are some seriously nice country pubs for excellent food (+ fizzy pop) or of course we could cut a dash with all the TTs parked side by side at the Holmfirth vineyard.

We did quite a bit of that sort of thing this summer as we had a BMW Z4 2.5 convertible but it had to go as it was a manual and quite a heavy clutch at that and whilst we owned the car it really brought out the worst in my other half's knee! We've changed our 2 daily drivers to autos so the tt has to be auto as well. The physio + the knee exercises do help but it seems its not just a clutch thats a proiblem its also daily living such as up + down stairs, walking the dog espec on rough tracks or with a lot of up + down. We live on a hillside so even walking up our garden is very steep!

The knee support he has on does indeed have an opening at the front like you suggest. Its the 1st time he's come home from the physio with 1 of those on. I will show him your post and the link to the website. I don't think the physio has ever discussed laser treatment with him - he's never mentioned it - so that's very interesting. I'm of the opinion that you have to do all you can to help yourself - he's 54  ..... so its not going to go away now!!

hen he's had time to look at your thread and the website I'll let you know what he says - no doubt he will have a question or 2.

Big thanks for the info + help + happy TT motoring ...... Jayne


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jaynemc said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> he's 54  ..... so its not going to go away now!!
> When he's had time to look at your thread and the website I'll let you know what he says - no doubt he will have a question or 2.
> Big thanks for the info + help + happy TT motoring ...... Jayne


Hi Jayne,

54 is no age and your hubs stands a very good chance of a full recovery. I had many injuries to my knees (skiing - once been knocked sideways off my skis and also other injuries) but doing the relevant exercises sorted them (despite GP trying to push for surgery)

And, any question is most welcome 

Ta ta for now,

Dani x


----------

